

OpenGL-over-VNC-ready GPU cloud instances - brobdingnagian

I&#x27;m looking for a cloud provider that has GPU instances that support OpenGL apps out of the box, preferably on Ubuntu.<p>EC2 has GPU instances, but massive configuration is required to allow an app to see OpenGL.<p>I found one project that will allow you to do this with CentOS. As you can see, the steps required are substantial. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rncry&#x2F;gpu-desktop<p>This seems like a service some cloud provider somewhere might be offering, but thus far I haven&#x27;t found what I&#x27;m looking for. Anyone know of something?
======
frozenport
Well, doing it over VNC is the Wrong Way™

Consider that texture sampling is optimized for a specific resolution, but how
do you get that through a VNC window which can be scaled to any size by the
host?

The right way is to render to a texture and grab the frame. See
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/build-3d-streaming-
applicat...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/build-3d-streaming-applications-
with-ec2s-new-g2-instance-type/)

~~~
brobdingnagian
The end of that page says "You should use a product based on the Remote
Framebuffer Protocol (RFB), such as a member of the VNC family."

I'm personally using a Chromebook, and there is a VNC app that works well. The
problem is, how do I even get my scientific OpenGL app using OpenGL on the
instance in the first place. The GPU isn't even seen by OpenGL apps by
default. I could spend days trying to iron out a process, but I'm really
surprised that no one is offering this out of the box.

